# Gelding? Average costs please?



## Thistle (10 March 2012)

What are the average costs for gelding these days, assuming all straightforward, done sedated standing with A/B's and no complications.

Costs for a 9 month colt and also a 2 yr old cob.

Thanks


----------



## Slave2Magic (10 March 2012)

I had my 10 month old boy gelded 2 weeks ago and it was £250 standing sedation. No complications and he had tetanus injection and anti biotic injection.


----------



## Mugsgame (10 March 2012)

Where abouts are you? Mine was one of five 10month olds done on the same day just two weeks ago, we did knock them out briefly and they were all covered with abics and tet - best price our vets could do for the job lot was £280... we did ring round on this occasion and no other vets were significantly cheap enough to entice us to use different vets for this job!!


----------



## Dexter (10 March 2012)

£100 from my "mates rates" vet, others in the area quoted me £144 plus call out, £100 gelding plus meds used and call out, estimated to be £200 ish, and the third never bothered to get back to me despite 3 phone calls, but apparently charges the local travelling community £100 each if they bring a job lot down to him. No idea if this is "mates rates" or not though. 

None of them charged different rates for different ages. I had a 15.2hh rising 2yr old, 15hh 3yr old and 14hh 4 yr old done all for the same price. Cracking job done all round with minimal fuss


----------



## Alba (11 March 2012)

I had two x 2 year olds and 1 x 3 year old, done last year and it worked out at £110 each, which included a tetanus each and a course of AB's for each.  One of them need enough sedation to knock out an elephant.  I was very pleasantly surprised as when I had a few done in previous years by another vet they were around the £200 mark.

My advise would be to ring around a few local vets for a quote.


----------

